# New Guy just checking out the forum



## bombidude (Jan 8, 2015)

Just picked up a new Ariens Platinum 30 SHO.. Just wondering your Pro's and Cons of this new model? Only used mine once and still no snow in site.


----------



## bombidude (Jan 8, 2015)

Mine leaked gas from the cap from day one.. Complained to the dealer and they ordered me a updated kit that added a splash guard and new cap..


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.
Sorry but no help on the SHO. I'm not familiar with that model but I blive most owners here are happy with them.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

bombidude said:


> Mine leaked gas from the cap from day one.. Complained to the dealer and they ordered me a updated kit that added a splash guard and new cap..


 Welcome!!
Can you take a pic of that splash guard and new cap ? 
Only drawback I've run into on my 2 foot sho is if I put much more than what looks like 3/4 of a tank of gas it leaks outta the cap.


----------



## bombidude (Jan 8, 2015)

1894 said:


> Welcome!!
> Can you take a pic of that splash guard and new cap ?
> Only drawback I've run into on my 2 foot sho is if I put much more than what looks like 3/4 of a tank of gas it leaks outta the cap.


Thanks...
Ya my dealer told me most of all the new ones with LCT tanks have this update. Call your dealer and give them your model number.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks , my dealer doesn't seem to be aware of this . The mechanic just said " They all do that " .


----------



## AriensSnowman (Dec 9, 2014)

I have the same model but mine doesn't leak any gas and I don't have any type of guard. With the extended factory 5 year warranty I'm not too worried. I fill mine right to the top and still have no leaks, so some models may now have this upgraded cap. They certainly shouldn't "all do that". You will love the model though, it is constantly getting rave reviews. My only gripe is the stock skids are terrible for my application, which is mostly gravel.


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

Called my dealer today told him my 24 SHO was leaking gas from the cap and he called Ariens,they are sending me a new one to my house 

Why did they go back to the metal gas tank!!


----------



## bombidude (Jan 8, 2015)

vmaxed said:


> Called my dealer today told him my 24 SHO was leaking gas from the cap and he called Ariens,they are sending me a new one to my house
> 
> Why did they go back to the metal gas tank!!


Plastic tanks were used on the Briggs motors.. Last ariens Briggs was 2014.. Now everything is LCT or ariens ax engines.. I was told that the metal tanks don't actract moisture like the plastic tanks did.. Not sure tho.. I myself liked the Briggs plastic tanks.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

bombidude said:


> Last ariens Briggs was 2014.. Now everything is LCT or ariens ax engines..


Not correct..
all Ariens Pro series models are still using Briggs engines.

Scot


----------



## bombidude (Jan 8, 2015)

sscotsman said:


> Not correct..
> all Ariens Pro series models are still using Briggs engines.
> 
> Scot


Yes u are right Scot.. But these Briggs are made is China now... But they use metal tanks.. They are the 420cc engines probably branded Briggs but are LCT engines.. Who knows???


----------



## bombidude (Jan 8, 2015)

I was told there were no more US engines anymore.. At least made here.. Most all went to China now just like everything else did in this country.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

vmaxed said:


> Called my dealer today told him my 24 SHO was leaking gas from the cap and he called Ariens,they are sending me a new one to my house


 Just did the same 



AriensSnowman said:


> I have the same model but mine doesn't leak any gas and I don't have any type of guard. With the extended factory 5 year warranty I'm not too worried. I fill mine right to the top and still have no leaks, so some models may now have this upgraded cap. They certainly shouldn't "all do that". You will love the model though, it is constantly getting rave reviews. My only gripe is the stock skids are terrible for my application, which is mostly gravel.


 I've got nothing but gravel and lawn , I got the armor skids and 2 sets of spacers , problem solved 
If you order those , mention the double shipping charges and he should rebate your payment


----------



## bombidude (Jan 8, 2015)

Yes there is a bulletin on these gas caps but some models leak and some don't.. You just need to complain to Ariens or your dealer and they will send you a updated cap and splash guard that needs to put in your tank.. takes 2 seconds and mine doesn't leak anymore.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

bombidude said:


> Plastic tanks were used on the Briggs motors.. Last ariens Briggs was 2014.. Now everything is LCT or ariens ax engines.. I was told that the metal tanks don't actract moisture like the plastic tanks did.. Not sure tho.. I myself liked the Briggs plastic tanks.


That's crap and I have at least two rusty clone tanks to prove it. Anyone with a clone better drain their fuel from the tanks or expect rust.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

sscotsman said:


> not correct..
> All ariens pro series models are still using briggs engines.
> 
> Scot


SHO=414cc
PRO=420cc


----------



## bombidude (Jan 8, 2015)

HillnGullyRider said:


> SHO=414cc
> PRO=420cc


Not much difference there really?


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

vmaxed said:


> Called my dealer today told him my 24 SHO was leaking gas from the cap and he called Ariens,they are sending me a new one to my house
> 
> Why did they go back to the metal gas tank!!


 Have you received your new cap and fill screen yet ?


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

AriensSnowman said:


> I have the same model but mine doesn't leak any gas and I don't have any type of guard. With the extended factory 5 year warranty I'm not too worried. I fill mine right to the top and still have no leaks, so some models may now have this upgraded cap. They certainly shouldn't "all do that". You will love the model though, it is constantly getting rave reviews. My only gripe is the stock skids are terrible for my application, which is mostly gravel.


I have a 2014 P24 (nosho) with no tank leak issues. My LCT engine came with the screen already in the tank. It's a slightly smaller engine though at 292cc if memory serves.
I too have a lot of gravel and dirt under my snow, so here's a before and after of what I did so that I could set my clearance higher. I extended the slots on the skids with a die grinder. I now use the paint stick trick for setting the clearance on the cement and I cut a couple of other sticks so that I can get 1" clearance for the rest.


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

1894 said:


> Have you received your new cap and fill screen yet ?


Yea..I got it Monday


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

vmaxed said:


> Yea..I got it Monday


 Did it come through the dealer and they installed it ? 
*Just called my dealer and supposedly it is on back order , can not be shipped to my house , they have to instal it.*
Whenever it comes in they will drive out and instal it


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

It was shipped to my house and I installed it,all you do is take the gas cap off drop in a metal barrel and a mesh screen and put the new gas cap on.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

Seems my dealer " It is on back order and when we get it we will instal it "  well enough about them  " 
Called Ariens customer service and my machine ( supposed to be registered by the dealer at the time of sale or delivery back in november , 5th last year) is now registered . 
New fuel strainer , and gas cap are on the way now.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

OOps I never posted an update on my gas cap 

My machine had no plastic strainer or the metal barrel that holds it in place , that is why it leaked if I filled it past what looks like 3/4 full 
Ariens customer service chat ( on their website ) and about 5 minuets of my time is all it took. The gas cap kit ( mine was # 52107500 Kit , filler Neck - gen3 - lct ) was shipped Monday the 19th and arived Wed the 21st


----------

